# Livorno in Serie A



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Grazie alla *vittoria *conquistata contro l'*Empoli* per 1-0 ( http://www.milanworld.net/livorno-empoli-ritorno-playoff-live-vt7298.html ), il *Livorno* conquista la promozione in *Serie A*.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Giugno 2013)

alla fine i play off neanche servono

è da 8 anni che si fanno, e 7 volte è salita la terza


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> alla fine i play off neanche servono
> 
> è da 8 anni che si fanno, e 7 volte è salita la terza


Soldi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2013)

Contenta per Nicola bravo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2013)

Giusto così.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Va in A la squadra con la peggiore tifoseria d'Italia.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2013)

Troppo felice, dopo un campionato dominato insieme al Sassuolo sarebbe stata una beffa troppo grande non salire!!! Alla faccia di tutti quelli che c'han sempre voluto male!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Troppo felice, dopo un campionato dominato insieme al Sassuolo sarebbe stata una beffa troppo grande non salire!!! Alla faccia di tutti quelli che *c'han sempre voluto male!!*



Presente


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Presente



si ma è una cosa che va al di la del semplice tifo!!! C'è tanta gente che ha remato contro addirittura anche in città, sopratutto in passato. Senza contare quanto c'han gufato le varie tv per farci finire ai playoff!! un bel va... anche a mandorlini che anche ieri gufava quel beccaccio li in studio a sky e alla fine pareva a un funerale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si ma è una cosa che va al di la del semplice tifo!!! C'è tanta gente che ha remato contro addirittura anche in città, sopratutto in passato. Senza contare quanto c'han gufato le varie tv per farci finire ai playoff!! un bel va... anche a mandorlini che anche ieri gufava quel beccaccio li in studio a sky e alla fine pareva a un funerale


Tanto scenderete l'anno prossimo


----------



## rossovero (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Va in A la squadra con la peggiore tifoseria d'Italia.



Quello non conta, conta se ha meritato di salire. Se fosse per quello la Juve dovrebbe essere in Terza Categoria tutti gli anni e impossibilitata a salire.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Quello non conta, conta se ha meritato di salire. Se fosse per quello la Juve dovrebbe essere in Terza Categoria tutti gli anni e impossibilitata a salire.



Sul campo ha dimostrato di meritarsela la A, non ci piove.


----------



## juventino (3 Giugno 2013)

Complimenti al Livorno, se la merita tutta la A. Aggiungo che è stato anche molto bello dedicare la promozione a Morosini.


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2013)

Io comunque odio il Livorno calcio, peccato siano tornati in A.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Giugno 2013)

Promozione assolutamente meritata!


----------



## Frikez (3 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io comunque odio il Livorno calcio, peccato siano tornati in A.



Quotone, scende Zamparini e sale Spinelli


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Vedere ogni santa Domenica quelle maledette bandiere rosse in quella curva scrausa..mi viene la nausea..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Giugno 2013)

Tifavo Empoli, peccato. Livorno odio


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tifavo Empoli, peccato. Livorno odio



.


----------



## Stex (3 Giugno 2013)

almeno c'e il verona.

odio x livorno.. e poi perderemo sicuro 3 punti la...


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tifavo Empoli, peccato. Livorno odio



.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Mi dispiace per l'Empoli e poi il Livorno sta sulle balls a tutti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] per piacere....


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vedere ogni santa Domenica quelle maledette bandiere rosse in quella curva scrausa..mi viene la nausea..



vieni a livorno con me vai, ti porto in corea o a shanghai a dire ste frasette dai, ti va?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Va in A la squadra con la peggiore tifoseria d'Italia.



Tra Verona e Livorno non so chi è peggio onestamente.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Giugno 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> vieni a livorno con me vai, ti porto in corea o a shanghai a dire ste frasette dai, ti va?



và che adesso son due quartieri ammodino


----------



## Marilson (4 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> và che adesso son due quartieri ammodino



boia de, vedrai


----------



## Van The Man (6 Giugno 2013)

Ai nostri ffetti cambia poco, scende una squadra sul cui campo non vincevamo mai, e sale una squadra sul cui campo non vinciamo mai


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra Verona e Livorno non so chi è peggio onestamente.



verona grande tifoseria...finalmente qualcuno tornerà a ripopolare i settore ospiti oltre ai soliti inter,juve e napoli


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> verona grande tifoseria...finalmente qualcuno tornerà a ripopolare i settore ospiti oltre ai soliti inter,juve e napoli


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2013)

una curva che insulta un ragazzo morto... son proprio una grande tifoseria


----------



## Marilson (7 Giugno 2013)

veronesi, se li conosci li eviti


----------



## Lollo7zar (7 Giugno 2013)

Livorno se lo merita e la tifoseria e' tra le migliori d'Italia, altroche'


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2013)

contentissimo.


----------



## Stex (8 Giugno 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> veronesi, se li conosci li eviti




hahahhahah ma per favore.

verona una delle tifoserie piu attaccate alla squadra che ho mai visto. 20000 persone anche in serie C.


----------



## Marilson (8 Giugno 2013)

io sono Milanista, non veronese. E con l'Hellas Verona non ho mai avuto un buon feeling. Ci sono due scudetti che mancano all'appello per colpa di quella gente. Calcisticamente, c'è tutto l'odio possibile per loro.


----------



## gabuz (11 Giugno 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> hahahhahah ma per favore.
> 
> verona una delle tifoserie piu attaccate alla squadra che ho mai visto. 20000 persone anche in serie C.


Gli stessi veronesi che appena hanno potuto son balzati dalla sponda dell'Hellas alla sponda del Chievo?


----------



## Ale (11 Giugno 2013)

Boia deh!


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Boia deh!








 discorso intellettuale


----------



## Marilson (11 Giugno 2013)

Under, qualche commento sul Pisa?  ... pareggio in casa.. questi non ci vanno in B


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Under, qualche commento sul Pisa?  ... pareggio in casa.. questi non ci vanno in B



shhhhh un si dice nulla


----------



## Marilson (11 Giugno 2013)

io ho un flash di qualche anno fa. La prima volta che che son stato a Pisa fu nel giugno del 2003, stavo visitando l'università della città che mi avrebbe ospitato per 5 anni.. con mio padre siam saliti sulla torre e dall'alto mi ricordo una colonna di auto di tifosi del pisa.. scendevano dallo stadio perchè avevano vinto l'andata dei playoff di C per andare in B con l'albinoleffe.. da via 24 maggio, via contessa matilde e via bonanno pisano. Io, a parte che mi stavan molto sulle balle i colori neroazzurri (nb scoprii più tardi che il pisa fu fondato l'anno che l'inter vinse uno scudetto, e scelsero il neroazzurro per omaggiare i campioni d'italia), mi chiesi subito se magari non era inopportuno esultare prima del ritorno.. detto fatto, cappotto a bergamo e albinoleffe in B. 
Pisani


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io ho un flash di qualche anno fa. La prima volta che che son stato a Pisa fu nel giugno del 2003, stavo visitando l'università della città che mi avrebbe ospitato per 5 anni.. con mio padre siam saliti sulla torre e dall'alto mi ricordo una colonna di auto di tifosi del pisa.. scendevano dallo stadio perchè avevano vinto l'andata dei playoff di C per andare in B con l'albinoleffe.. da via 24 maggio, via contessa matilde e via bonanno pisano. Io, a parte che mi stavan molto sulle balle i colori neroazzurri (nb scoprii più tardi che il pisa fu fondato l'anno che l'inter vinse uno scudetto, e scelsero il neroazzurro per omaggiare i campioni d'italia), mi chiesi subito se magari non era inopportuno esultare prima del ritorno.. detto fatto, cappotto a bergamo e albinoleffe in B.
> Pisani



eeeeeehh!! C'erano quasi riusciti anche 2 domeniche fa con il Perugia 

andò meglio comunque nel 2009, quando loro retrocedettero finendo poi per fallire per un gol di zambrella del brescia... brescia che poi andammo a battere in finale playoff xD


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2013)

ma ...  ... e vogliamo parlare del fatto che il Pisa calcio è stata l'unica società calcistica e non al mondo ad avere come presidente un cane?


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma ...  ... e vogliamo parlare del fatto che il Pisa calcio è stata l'unica società calcistica e non al mondo ad avere come presidente un cane?



il padrone di gunther era poi diventato presidente del Pontedera con 3 pornostar tra cui cicciolina


----------



## Marilson (14 Giugno 2013)

pisani


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Under, qualche commento sul Pisa?  ... pareggio in casa.. questi non ci vanno in B



   

C1 regalan sempre soddisfazioni!!!


----------



## Marilson (16 Giugno 2013)

grande show del pisa a latina 
in 9 con un difensore in porta 
però ha parato un rigore dai 
Il bello è che stasera a Pisa è festa grande, visto che c'è la Luminara di San Ranieri


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> grande show del pisa a latina
> in 9 con un difensore in porta
> però ha parato un rigore dai
> Il bello è che stasera a Pisa è festa grande, visto che c'è la Luminara di San Ranieri



Ah a proposito!! Ho scoperto questa chicca... 







Figlia e moglie dell'attuale presidente del Pisa


----------



## esjie (18 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ah a proposito!! Ho scoperto questa chicca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La figlia è quella a destra?


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2013)

no quella è la moglie


----------



## Marilson (18 Giugno 2013)

ahauahuahauhauha boia voglio morì 
che roba


----------



## Marilson (18 Giugno 2013)

si ma fanno rigozzà anche i rospi, so dei travasi allucinanti perdavvero


----------

